# Was für ein Fisch ist das?



## HenriekeP (23. März 2014)

Hallo,

Wir haben seit 20 Jahren einen relativ großen Teich mit Goldfischen und zwei weiteren, die ich nicht benennen kann. Wir haben den Teich vor 2 Wochen komplett neu mit Folie ausgelegt und haben nun eine BIOSmart 30.000 Filteranlage mit BITRON C UVC und einer AquaMax 8500 Pumpe.Das Wasser ist jetzt glasklar und ich konnte endlich ein Foto von dem Fisch machen.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, um was für einen Fisch es sich hierbei handelt. Das Tier ist mittlerweile um die 20 Jahre alt und ca 30 cm lang. Der Körper ist eher schlank und die Farbe ist genau wie auf meinem Foto, also gold-orange und am Bauch etwas heller.






 Kann mir jemand eine Antwort liefern? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2014)

__ Goldorfe, wusste garnicht das es die schon vor 20 Jahren gab.
Bisschen runterscrollen....

http://www.fischbottich.de/Goldorfe.130.0.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2014)

Hi,

das Bild öffnet sich bei mir leider nicht. Aber google mal nach __ Goldorfe - da würde der schlanke Körperbau gut passen (mit 20 Jahren hätte die aber ihre 50-60cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2014)

Hallo,

dürfte sich vermutlich um eine __ Goldorfe handeln!
https://www.google.de/search?q=gold...eNtQaDpIDgCg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=955

Edit: Waren andere wiedermal schneller 

lG


----------



## charly66 (23. März 2014)

Hallo Henrieke,
das ist ein Goldorfen....Die mögen es auch gerne gesellig, sonst fühlen sie sich einsam  ! 

Gruß, Charly


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2014)

Hi Totto,

Goldorfen sind schon seit über 100 Jahren anzutreffen

MfG Frank


----------



## HenriekeP (23. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Anwtorten  Wir hatten auch lange Zeit zwei, aber leider hat der __ Fischreiher einen geholt :/ Wir haben jetzt sowieso massig Platz, dann werden wir möglichst schnell Gesellschaft besorgen


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Hallo! Sicher keine schlechte Idee, der __ Orfe 2 bis 3 potentielle Partner reinzusetzen. Aber nur der Gesellschaft wegen reichen ihr glaub ich auch die Goldfische... was ich so in meinem Teich beobachte, halten sich die Orfen mehr jeweils einzeln im Kreise der Goldies auf, als dass sie sich mit den anderen Orfen zusammen rotten.
lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Goldorfen sind schon seit über 100 Jahren anzutreffen


Ist ja eine Zuchtform des  * Aland* (_Leuciscus idus_). Ich meine die werden nur so 20 Jahre alt.  Wirklich bewust das es die Tiere zu kaufen gibt ist mir das eigendlich mit dem Aufkommen der Koi in DE geworden.....meine das ist so 20 bis max 30 Jahre her das farbige Fische im Teich nicht nur Goldfische sind. Die Goldschleien gibt es auch nach meinem Empfinden noch nicht so lange.....boh was bin ich alt.


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....*.boh was bin ich alt*.



Da sind wir dann ja schon zwei !!


----------



## andreas w. (24. März 2014)

... drei


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2014)

Schon eine lange Zeit die Ich jetzt im Wasser rum plansche.

Meine ersten Wassertiere waren Rotwangenschildkröten in einer Plastikschale mit Palme......da kam dann erst mal ein Heizstab rein, dann gabs das Aquarium mit Glühlampe und so Gummidichtungen in den Plastikrahmen....das alles noch im Vorschulealter. Saugschmerle und Black Molly die ersten Fische...... Durchgehend immer einige Becken. Also als Aquarianer könnte ich wohl Rente einreichen.


----------



## Rampe (24. Apr. 2014)

Gold __ Rotfeder


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
mich würde interessieren ob die Fische noch Leben, wir haben jetzt 6 Wochen nach der Teichbefüllung, dürfte langsam der Nitritpeak kommen
wie Grün ist den dein Teich im Moment ?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Rampe,

nee, die Goldrotfeder hat wie das Orginal nicht nur ne rötliche Rücken- und Schwanzflosse sondern auch ne rote After-, Bauch- und Brustflossen. (auf dem Foto sind die recht farblos). Das ist ein Alandgelbling

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> wir haben jetzt 6 Wochen nach der Teichbefüllung, dürfte langsam der Nitritpeak kommen
> Gruss Patrick



kann kommen, muß aber nicht unbedingt auftreten.
Hängt u.a. von vielen Kleinigkeiten ab ob er kommt (u.a. Wassermenge, Menge/Art der Fische darin, Futtermenge/Futterart). Ich hatte z.B. in über 23 Jahren Aquaristik auch ohne großartige Einlaufzeiten (nach 2-3 Tagen kamen schon immer die ersten wenigen kleinen Fische rein) nur ein einziges Mal einen Nitritpeak messen können. Und das war vor 2 Jahren als ich in meinem alten 160l Becken an die 100-120 4cm lange im Teich abgefischte __ Stichlinge für ein paar Tage im frisch gefüllten Becken zwischenparken mußte. Das waren dann halt zu viele Freßsäcke für einen noch unbesiedelten Innenfilter

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Frank
ich halte ja viel von deinem Wissen, aber da muss ich dir wiedersprechen . In jedem der mir bekannten Teichen , kam es nach der erst befüllung und einem neuen Filter zu einem Nitrit anstieg , wie hoch der ausfällt hängt sicher von einigen Sachen ab ,wie  Altwasser übernahme, Filter eingefahren übernommen, Besatz  , rechtseitigem Wasser wechsel
Meiner zB. war nach 6-7 Wochen und nach 8-9 Wochen war es wieder normal
Gruss Obs


----------



## ingo 66 (25. Apr. 2014)

Hi,
ich kann Frank da nur zustimmen.
Sicher gibt es hin und wieder in neuen Becken oder auch Teichen einen gewissen Nitritanstieg aber auch ich konnte so etwas in 40 Jahren Aquaristik bei mir nicht verzeichnen.In diversen Aquaristikforen geistert dieser Begriff"Nitritpeak"wie ein Schreckgespenst.Kurt Mack der erfahrenen Aquarianern bekannt ist hat mal einen tollen Beitrag zu diesem Thema geschrieben:"das Märchen vom bösen Nitritpeak".Ich fand es herrlich.

Grüße


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

schön das das bei euren AQ etwas anderst ist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2014)

ingo 66 schrieb:


> das Märchen vom bösen Nitritpeak


 Zierfischzucht Mack: Das Märchen vom bösen Nitritpeak

 Vor 20 Jahren habe ich schon Bescken eingerichtet und nach 1-2 Tagen dann die Fiche da rein...nie ein Problem bemerkt.


----------



## ingo 66 (26. Apr. 2014)

Hi Patrick,
nicht nur Aquarien.Meiner Meinung nach sind die Unterschiede in Sachen Stoffwechselproduktabbaus(wat für'n Wort)zwischen Aqua und (Hobby)Teich garnicht sooo gravierend.Meine beiden Teiche hab ich vor ca.vier Wochen fertig gemacht,angeimpft und den nächsten Tag die Fische rein.Bis heute kein Nitritanstieg!Im Gegenteil-hab sogar schon Nachwuchs.

Grüße


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

@ingo 66
ich schrieb ja auch  nach 6-7 Wochen nicht nach 4 Wochen ,da war bei mir am Teich auch noch alles in Ordnung , melde dich nochmal in 3-4 Wochen

im Prinzip ist mir das ja wurst wie ihr mit euren Fischen umgeht ,aber dann schreibt hier nicht jedes Jahr "oh sorry irgend wie sterben meine Fische" Immer das selbe, ja ja das geht schon du musst nur beachten und ein paar Monate später steht dann da "ubs alle Fische tot, naja kauf ich mir halt neue"
Nachwuchs ist noch lange kein Indikator , ob es den Fischen gut geht ,stopf ein paar Goldies in einen grossen Eimer und sie haben Nachwuchs
Ich bin jetzt hier raus, zumal * HenriekeP  *seit dem Anmelden nicht mehr hier war

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ingo 66 (28. Apr. 2014)

Hi Patrick,
wenn ich in 40 Jahren Fischhaltung und Zucht noch nie einen  N.-peak hatte,weder in meinen Aquarien noch in Vadders Gartenteich oder gar in meinen kleinen Mörtelbudden werd ich auch in 3-4 Wochen keinen haben.Da bin ich mir sicher!Ganz sicher!

grüße


----------



## Hagalaz (29. Apr. 2014)

Also ich hatte auch noch nie in über 10 Jahren Aquaristik einen Nitritanstieg! AUch nicht in meinem 800 Liter Becken in dem ich keinen regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel mache!
Und trotzdem leben meine Fische alle und wachsen prächtig!




Patrick K schrieb:


> Nachwuchs ist noch lange kein Indikator


 
Da muss ich widersprechen! Tiere vermehren sich nur wenn die Bediengungen für ihren Nachwuchs passen ein Tier welches sich total unwohl fühlt wird sich nicht vermehren.


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2014)

Hagalaz schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen! Tiere vermehren sich nur wenn die Bediengungen für ihren Nachwuchs passen ein Tier welches sich total unwohl fühlt wird sich nicht vermehren.


 Siehe Käfighühnerhaltung

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Mai 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Käfighühnerhaltung


 Nun ja es gibt genug Futter, nicht zu kalt/ warm also sind die Bedingungen sehr wohl so das der Nachwuchs gut überleben könnte!


----------



## pema (1. Mai 2014)

Hagalaz schrieb:


> Tier welches sich total unwohl fühlt wird sich nicht vermehren.


Ich muss dich noch mal zitieren.
Ein Tier, das sich kaum bewegen kann, ein Tier, dem die anderen Tiere aus Frust die Federn rausreißen, ein Tier, das sein Leben ohne natürliche Verhaltensweisen wie Scharren und Picken verbringt, ein Tier, das die kurze Zeit seines Lebens kein Sonnenlicht sieht und keinen Boden unter den Füßen hat - kurz ein Tier, das nicht auch nur annähernd den natürlichen Lebensbedingungen entsprechend gehalten wird,  fühlt sich deiner Meinung nach also wohl.
'Guten Appetit' kann ich da nur zu all den Tieren aus Massentierhaltungen sagen...die haben es alle warm, bekommen (mehr als genug) zu fressen und sicherlich eine sehr gute medikamentöse Versorgung...d.h. ja für dich: die fühlen sich wohl
petra


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Mai 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Ich muss dich noch mal zitieren.
> Ein Tier, das sich kaum bewegen kann, ein Tier, dem die anderen Tiere aus Frust die Federn rausreißen, ein Tier, das sein Leben ohne natürliche Verhaltensweisen wie Scharren und Picken verbringt, ein Tier, das die kurze Zeit seines Lebens kein Sonnenlicht sieht und keinen Boden unter den Füßen hat - kurz ein Tier, das nicht auch nur annähernd den natürlichen Lebensbedingungen entsprechend gehalten wird,  fühlt sich deiner Meinung nach also wohl.
> 'Guten Appetit' kann ich da nur zu all den Tieren aus Massentierhaltungen sagen...die haben es alle warm, bekommen (mehr als genug) zu fressen und sicherlich eine sehr gute medikamentöse Versorgung...d.h. ja für dich: die fühlen sich wohl
> petra


 
Tu mir einen Gefallen und dreh mir nicht das Wort im Mund herum wie ich in meinem 2 Beitrag sagte findet der Nachwuchs gute Überlebensbedingungen von wohlfühlen habe ich im 1 Beitrag gesprochen den du hier nocheinmal zitiert hast!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2014)

Hi,

nicht immer vermehren sich Fische nur dann wenn es ihnen auch gut geht. Ein krasses Gegenbeispiel dafür wären die unzähligen afrikanischen und südamerikanischen Saisonfische, Diese fangen damit erst so richtig an wenn es ihnen dreckig geht (kurz bevor sie qualvoll eingehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## elkop (2. Mai 2014)

das ist in der natur ein häufiges phänomen. wenn es den lebewesen schlecht geht, versuchen sie noch, sich zu vermehren. vor allem pflanzen tun das. aber auch tiere sterben oft, nachdem sie noch für nachwuchs gesorgt haben. das ist der urinstinkt, unbedingt seine gene weiter zu geben, bevor man den löffel abgibt


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Mai 2014)

Gut aber das sind auch andere Umstände bzw. andere Lebensräume und anpassungen daran. Nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren Gegebenheiten zumindest meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach!


----------

